# GAME OF THRONES #9:-Baelor ACT 9 Chapter 1-2011



## Truth Seeker (Jun 13, 2011)

*Baelor*
With Sansaʼs life in danger, Ned makes a fateful decision. Catelyn brokers an unsavory deal with the slippery Walder Frey. Tyrion acquires a mistress and is forced by his father to fight on the front lines. Robb wins his first major victory and captures a prized prisoner. Jon is rewarded for his valor and discovers a dark secret about Maester Aemon. As Drogoʼs wound festers, Dany defies his bloodrider Qotho and puts her trust in the enslaved witch Mirri Maz Duur. 






​


----------



## jonesy (Jun 13, 2011)

When I read the story this was the moment where it flipped for me. I'd gotten the image that George was doing a simple mirror world of traditional fantasy heroes and villains. I thought Robb would lose his first battle and lose it badly. I didn't except Jamie to get captured. Didn't expect Joffrey to refuse to be Cersei's puppet. Didn't expect anything on the eastern front. Ned, meh. He had it coming. But from this moment on the story really picks up speed, and _everyone_ gets in trouble.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 13, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Even though I've read the books, I still felt this was a powerful moment. Man I hate Joffrey. Although Jonesy is right, now the plot really picks up. The last episode is going to be the clincher for a lot of people who don't know the books but have followed the series; if they weren't fans before now, the last episode will have them screaming for more.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 13, 2011)

More to fall, the strike of the blow will draw blood.

It ends in misery and damnation...

For this is indeed, the GAME OF THRONES.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 13, 2011)

May I just say that watching tumblr go crazy is quite entertaining:

game of thrones | Tumblr



Edit: Spoiler warning for tumblr! Hmm.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 13, 2011)

So, that happened.

I thought this was a great episode, though it didn't really hold any surprises for me since I'd read the book twice. I'll be very interested in the reactions of those who are discovering the story for the first time through the series.

One thing, please correct my memory here: Maester Aemon says that he gave up his claim for the throne, but my recollection from the book was that he was in the line of succession, but never actually had the option to become king. Then again, I find the Targaryan family tree difficult to follow at a number of points. I also thought that Egg was a different character for a long time.

Next episode is where it's all going to come together for the first volume! It's going to be a long wait to season 2.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 13, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> One thing, please correct my memory here: Maester Aemon says that he gave up his claim for the throne, but my recollection from the book was that he was in the line of succession, but never actually had the option to become king. Then again, I find the Targaryan family tree difficult to follow at a number of points. I also thought that Egg was a different character for a long time.



I'm not sure if they changed something or added something, but I got that feeling too from that scene. Something was off.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 13, 2011)

Egg was... err... a hundred years before the Song of Ice and Fire series, or fifty years, I can never remember. Aemon was Aerys older brother and became a maester by choice, which made him ineligible for the throne and the maester's sent him to the Night Watch where he couldn't be any trouble to anyone. At least that's what I remember.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 13, 2011)

I re-checked and there is a mistake. The line is 'my father was Maekar', but it sounds more like Mycah. The next line is 'my brother Aegon', but it almost sounds like Egg. And then there is the very clear mistake. The next one in line should be Jaehaerys, but he jumps straight to Aerys. He misses a whole generation.

There's a line in the books about Aemon being the oldest person alive in Westeros, so I guess you could blame his memory.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, again, I get confused by these Targaryan succession things, but I do think that Egg of the Dunk & Egg stories was actually Aegon the Unlikely, who became king only after all of the brothers ahead of him in succession were killed. It was he who made Duncan the Tall (Dunk) Lord Commander of the Kingsguard. So then, if I'm right, then Aemon is the brother of Aegon the Unlikely, and one of the reasons Aegon became king was because Aemon became a Maester.

Or am I just all screwed up?


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 13, 2011)

On another note, the two things I wasn't fond of in this episode were (surprisingly!) both Tyrion related. First of all, I'm not sure about how they're characterizing Shae. On the one hand, she's less fawning and obsequious than she is in the book, which gives her character a depth that she lacks in the novels. This is all to the good, and probably reflects that Tyrion only sees her through his love-drunk lenses, and forgets who she is. But I'm not sure that the actress is selling why it is that Tyrion would find Shae so attractive, specifically her unconditional (with a fee) acceptance of Tyrion.

But I REALLY didn't like Tyrion getting knocked out by his own men at the beginning of the battle. Granted, it was funny! But it undermined the fact that Tyrion really is an effective warrior when he's forced to be. My theory is that they didn't have the budget to stage a big battle, and so they had him knocked out so they didn't have to show it.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 13, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> So then, if I'm right, then Aemon is the brother of Aegon the Unlikely, and one of the reasons Aegon became king was because Aemon became a Maester.



I think that's right.



Remus Lupin said:


> My theory is that they didn't have the budget to stage a big battle, and so they had him knocked out so they didn't have to show it.



I'm confused about whether he actually fought or not. He got knocked out near the Lannister camp onto grass, and he looked a lot scruffier and muddier than I would have thought for just lying there. Maybe he did fight?


----------



## Joker (Jun 13, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I think that's right.
> 
> 
> I'm confused about whether he actually fought or not. He got knocked out near the Lannister camp onto grass, and he looked a lot scruffier and muddier than I would have thought for just lying there. Maybe he did fight?




I think he got stepped on a lot.  Kind of them to miss his head.


----------



## Spatula (Jun 13, 2011)

Probably my favorite episode yet. I got choked up at the end, even knowing beforehand what was going to happen. I would have liked some more lead-up to Ned choice, but that's a minor nitpick. And there was so much going on that I can't imagine there was time for it.

The scenes with Shae surprised me. Seems like she is almost a new character - foreign-born and with a mysterious past.

Also of note is that Tyrion's tale of Tysha leaves off the end. Intentional on the character's part, or did that not happen in the TV version?


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, saw the end. Knew it was coming. But it was still a painful scene to watch. As much as I thought that Ned Stark was a fool, 



Spoiler



he did not deserve to die like that


. Joffrey is a *prick*. Where's Uncle Tyrion to give him a brand new bitchslapping? 

While we're on that note, Sean Bean acted his ass out on that scene, yet I still preferred his 



Spoiler



farewell as Boromir 11 years ago over his exit as Ned Stark


. Still , bravo Mr. Bean. Bravo

While I thought this episode was largely excellent, I was disappointed by the lack of full scale medieval combat. Then again though, this is a TV production, so I doubt they have the budget to film a full scale melee like we saw in the LOTR movies or _Braveheart_. Hope this changes in season 2. Still that scene with Tyrion in the battle made for some great comedy.


----------



## Joker (Jun 13, 2011)

horacethegrey said:


> Where's Uncle Tyrion to give him a brand new bitchslapping?




Might be a while.  In the meantime:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxLOXUGmRKI&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Why I Like Tyrion (Joffrey Gets Slapped)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Super Pony (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought the way they handled the battle was brilliant, and having Tyrion be out cold the entire time worked for me.  There was enough hopping about and stuff going on that if they had done a full braveheart-esque battle it would have overshadowed the impact of the angry/chaotic mob at the Sept of Baelor.  Cutting to the aftermath of the Battle of the Whispering Wood by knocking Tyrion out was just fine by me.

There is plenty of full scale combat in the offing (three seiges at least if memory serves), a couple of battlefields and plenty of stabby goodness to come.

The casting of the antagonists in this series is really quite triumphant.  I love to hate Joffrey, and the actor portraying him deserves full marks for being able to portray such a loathesome pustule with believable vigor.  I bet he's a swell kid in real life but my first reaction upon meeting him would be something like "you little worm!"

And Lord Walder Frey...totally knocked it out of the park.  He's going to own his few on-screen moments in a way that will probably give me nightmares come season 3.

Season 2 could be difficult for some because it really is the set-up and framing for the mass onslaught of kick-arseness that will come in Season 3.  The pacing will simply be a little slower than what the last couple episodes of Season 1 have begun to set in motion.  However, there is some really great character and world development available for the producers to tap for Book 2/Season 2 that is just first rate.  Too bad we have to wait _sooooo_ long before we get a 2nd season.  Here's hoping it all stays on track with timeframes, producers, actors, writers, etc.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 13, 2011)

horacethegrey said:


> While I thought this episode was largely excellent, I was disappointed by the lack of full scale medieval combat. Then again though, this is a TV production, so I doubt they have the budget to film a full scale melee like we saw in the LOTR movies or _Braveheart_. Hope this changes in season 2. Still that scene with Tyrion in the battle made for some great comedy.



It's possible that because Season 2 will have some epic battles, and it was green-lit back after episode 1, they moved some budget money from this season to next to pay for some of the CGI necessary.  Next season could get expensive if they try to get it all in.

I thought what they did with Whispering Wood was quite good and let you know that this epic series truly is character driven and not hack-n-slash driven. There's already been plenty of blood for many anyway.


----------



## Starman (Jun 13, 2011)

I've read the books a couple of times, but that scene with Ned was still like a punch in the gut. Ned was definitely a man out of his place and he deserved better. I've always wondered how things would have progressed had Ned been allowed to take the Black. 

Thinking about season 2 now, I really hope they make it 12 episodes. I'd be thrilled with more, but the extra stuff in the second book really deserves more screen time.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 13, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> Next episode is where it's all going to come together for the first volume! It's going to be a long wait to season 2.




When does Season 2 start?  Is it going to be Spring 2012?

never mind - found it.  Said around the same time of year, so April 2012.  However, it also said Season 2 will be 10 episodes?  Are they going to break the longer A Clash of Kings into two seasons?

http://www.tv.com/game-of-thrones-renewed-for-season-two/story/25652.html


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 13, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> When does Season 2 start? Is it going to be Spring 2012?
> 
> never mind - found it. Said around the same time of year, so April 2012. However, it also said Season 2 will be 10 episodes? Are they going to break the longer A Clash of Kings into two seasons?
> 
> Game of Thrones Renewed for Season Two - TV.com




No, the 12 episodes was hope/speculation from GRRM. He was saying that he hoped for extra episodes so that he could effectively tell Clash of Kings better due to it being longer than Game of Thrones.


----------



## Krug (Jun 14, 2011)

Episode 10 preview. Man they have a lot of story to squeeze into the last episode. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FpMUdteYBM]YouTube - ‪Game Of Thrones: Episode 10 Preview (HBO)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 14, 2011)

I wouldn't get my hopes up on large battlefield scenes, to be honest. Going by some people's comment that have read the books, a lot of the "actiony" stuff so far has been omitted to be shown on screen. They probably have to do that to keep the budget in line. And I find it more important to get the entire story then the "filler action", as much as I enjoy action scenes and movies.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 14, 2011)

Right, but the complaint isn't that they didn't show the battle.  It's that Tyroin _actually_ participates in the battle and by all accounts acquitted himself well in it.  They could have just shown Tyrion charging off with the Hill Tribes, and followed with the scene on the litter.  Sneak in the bit where him and Bronn talk about it being his first battle, and it's practically the same as the book.  Instead we got Tyrion as comic relief, which is a disservice to the character.


----------



## Jimlock (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm curious... has Sean Bean ever made it to the end of a film?
...
We should have expected the outcome.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 14, 2011)

LightPhoenix said:


> Right, but the complaint isn't that they didn't show the battle.  It's that Tyroin _actually_ participates in the battle and by all accounts acquitted himself well in it.  They could have just shown Tyrion charging off with the Hill Tribes, and followed with the scene on the litter.  Sneak in the bit where him and Bronn talk about it being his first battle, and it's practically the same as the book.  Instead we got Tyrion as comic relief, which is a disservice to the character.




I don't recall him 'acquitting himself well' in that battle. 



Spoiler



I recall a battle where he gets a major injury and manages to kill a knight one-on-one with an axe, but that wasn't in this battle.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 14, 2011)

Jimlock said:


> I'm curious... has Sean Bean ever made it to the end of a film?



Well, he has been in a great many movies, tv series, plays, etc., so yes.

But then again:
Killed by Harrison Ford.
Killed by Sophia Bush.
Killed by Ewan McGreggor.
Killed by Christian Bale.
Killed by Pierce Brosnan.
Killed by Michael Douglas.
Suicide in Romeo and Juliet (but that was the end).
Not killed, but taken out of the movie by Robert De Niro.
And he was Boromir.

But he did get through the whole Sharpe thing. By being extra Sharpe.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 14, 2011)

Kzach said:


> I don't recall him 'acquitting himself well' in that battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In this battle he fights on the front lines, goes one-on-one with another mounted soldier, kills their horse and pins them beneath it, before being injured himself. I can't remember more of the details off the top of my head, but he did fight and did actually do well, particularly by the non-existent expectations that his father has of him.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 14, 2011)

LightPhoenix said:


> Right, but the complaint isn't that they didn't show the battle.  It's that Tyroin _actually_ participates in the battle and by all accounts acquitted himself well in it.  They could have just shown Tyrion charging off with the Hill Tribes, and followed with the scene on the litter.  Sneak in the bit where him and Bronn talk about it being his first battle, and it's practically the same as the book.  Instead we got Tyrion as comic relief, which is a disservice to the character.




Admittedly, it's not much of a complaint.  And if so, it's only coming from hardcore fans that would bash anything if it's not perfectly drawn from the books.

In just about every review I have read, and I've scoured the interwebs, the reviewers have said that while they would have liked more battle scenes, they overwhelmingly felt that the episode was better served without them.  It's about the characters and not the action.  This was a wonderful episode and if anything was cut, the battle scenes were the best part to leave on the editor's floor.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 14, 2011)

The battle of the whispering wood was done just fine in my opinion. As in the novel, it's seen through Catelyn's eyes, and since she isn't a direct participant in the battle, we only get her impressions through the sounds she hears coming from the wood, followed, of course, by it's outcome. That's often the case with Martin. He shows when showing works well, and tells when telling does. Since all of the battles are seen through the worm's-eye view of whoever the POV character is, his battles are never going to be sweeping affairs. They'll always be the perspective of one character in the midst of a mass of swirling chaos.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 14, 2011)

Jimlock said:


> I'm curious... has Sean Bean ever made it to the end of a film?
> ...
> We should have expected the outcome.



Troy. He was Odysseus.


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 14, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> The battle of the whispering wood was done just fine in my opinion. As in the novel, it's seen through Catelyn's eyes, and since she isn't a direct participant in the battle, we only get her impressions through the sounds she hears coming from the wood, followed, of course, by it's outcome. That's often the case with Martin. He shows when showing works well, and tells when telling does. Since all of the battles are seen through the worm's-eye view of whoever the POV character is, his battles are never going to be sweeping affairs. They'll always be the perspective of one character in the midst of a mass of swirling chaos.




I agree for the most part; the episode was perhaps better served without large battle scenes. What I would have liked to have seen was Jaime going after Robb in the Whispering Wood. It could have been a whole two minute scene of Jamie cutting down Robb's men to get to him, but without a resolution either way, which would have put a lot more suspense on the outcome of the battle. I think that followed by the scene we did see of Catelyn and Rodrick sitting at the edge of the woods awaiting the outcome would have been a more powerful telling, IMO.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 14, 2011)

Sean Bean 'stabbed outside London pub' | Film & TV News | NME.COM

"Declining a trip to hospital Sean Bean went back into the pub and ordered another drink."


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 14, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Sean Bean 'stabbed outside London pub' | Film & TV News | NME.COM
> 
> "Declining a trip to hospital Sean Bean went back into the pub and ordered another drink."




I imagined him in the scenario, saying to the assailant, "winter is coming...".


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 14, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> I imagined him in the scenario, saying to the assailant, "winter is coming...".



And as a follow up. "Can you s**t gold?"


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 14, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Sean Bean 'stabbed outside London pub' | Film & TV News | NME.COM
> 
> "Declining a trip to hospital Sean Bean went back into the pub and ordered another drink."




So, he just got punched in the face and stabbed in the arm. Let's have a beer!!

Dude is classy as they come...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 14, 2011)

Another good episode. Definitely the one where everything starts to unravel. What with all that's happening I can't help but wonder if by the end of the novel series there's going to be anybody left alive. Definitely want to see what Dance of Dragons has to say, but a lot of my favorite characters died in this first season/book.

Pinotage


----------



## Kzach (Jun 15, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Sean Bean 'stabbed outside London pub' | Film & TV News | NME.COM
> 
> "Declining a trip to hospital Sean Bean went back into the pub and ordered another drink."




This news is worthless without pics!


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Another good episode. Definitely the one where everything starts to unravel. What with all that's happening I can't help but wonder if by the end of the novel series there's going to be anybody left alive. Definitely want to see what Dance of Dragons has to say, but a lot of my favorite characters died in this first season/book.
> 
> Pinotage




[sblock]I think the only two characters guaranteed to survive are Jon and Tyrion. Everyone else, I believe, should be looking over their shoulders.[/sblock]


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 16, 2011)

I think there's every reason to think Dany will make it to the end as well.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 16, 2011)

Bronn. Built himself up, and then wisely got the heck out of dodge. Bronn will be the last one standing. 

Maybe Hot Pie.


----------



## Krug (Jun 16, 2011)

Hodor? HOOODDOOOR.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 16, 2011)

Season 2 interview (and a couple of things which might be considered spoilers):

As 'Game of Thrones' nears its finale, show runners David Benioff and Dan Weiss talk about Season 2 - latimes.com


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 16, 2011)

"Has Lars von Treir taught you nothing?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> I think there's every reason to think Dany will make it to the end as well.




[sblock]I used to think so, as well, but I've been reconsidering that. If Jon is the son of Rhaegar and Lyanna, then that makes Daenerys his aunt. If Jon is going to be the king, then what will Daenerys do? I can't see Martin marrying them (although I suppose one never knows with him). But Daenerys is such a strong leader, I can't see her playing second fiddle in any way.[/sblock]


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, if Dany is the fire, Jon is definitely the ice, and so it's ultimately their song, I think. The question is how Martin will totally screw with our expectations before we get to the end in terms of what that means.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2011)

Or Jon is fire 



Spoiler



(Rhaegar)


 and ice 



Spoiler



(Lyanna)


.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 16, 2011)

OK, I can certainly see that. And then there's the question of where/how/whether Tyrion is going to fit into all of this by the end, assuming of course that he continues to survive.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2011)

Tyrion is Martin's stand-in. There's no way he's dying.

[sblock]I also happen to think that his knowledge is going to be instrumental in using the dragons (like saddles and whatever dragon-y abilities they have) against the Others. More than any other character in the books I want Tyrion to get a happy ending (*snicker*) as in married to a woman who loves him.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Jun 17, 2011)

Starman said:


> Tyrion is Martin's stand-in. There's no way he's dying.
> 
> [sblock]I also happen to think that his knowledge is going to be instrumental in using the dragons (like saddles and whatever dragon-y abilities they have) against the Others. More than any other character in the books I want Tyrion to get a happy ending (*snicker*) as in married to a woman who loves him.[/sblock]




I thought Sam was Martin's stand-in..


----------



## jonesy (Jun 17, 2011)

Best comment on tumblr: "I’m so upset, dude. They killed off Khal Drogo’s horse. There’s no point in me even watching the show anymore. That horse was the star of the show. And he was awesome in Seabiscuit too."


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 17, 2011)

Krug said:


> I thought Sam was Martin's stand-in..




I don't know if he's been successful or not, but Martin has said in the past that he tries not to have a favorite or stand-in character, because he doesn't want it to hinder him should the story dictate the character's death.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 17, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Best comment on tumblr: "I’m so upset, dude. They killed off Khal Drogo’s horse. There’s no point in me even watching the show anymore. That horse was the star of the show. And he was awesome in Seabiscuit too."




It's true, Khal Drogo's horse was carrying that show. I don't know what the writers were thinking! The way he sold that death scene? Classic! Worthy of Sir Ian McKellan's horse!


----------



## Kzach (Jun 17, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> It's true, Khal Drogo's horse was carrying that show. I don't know what the writers were thinking! The way he sold that death scene? Classic! Worthy of Sir Ian McKellan's horse!




I felt he overacted it. Now, Ser Gregor Clegane's horse, *that* was an Oscar worthy performance!


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 17, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Best comment on tumblr: "I’m so upset, dude. They killed off Khal Drogo’s horse. There’s no point in me even watching the show anymore. That horse was the star of the show. And he was awesome in Seabiscuit too."




Over at winteriscoming.net they do a twitter round-up after every episode. I usually get a good laugh with my coffee in reading those the next morning.

I liked the one from episode (8?) where someone compared Mirri Maz Duur to Snooki in 10 years.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 17, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> Over at winteriscoming.net I liked the one from episode (8?) where someone compared Mirri Maz Duur to Snooki in 10 years.




That made me literally LOL!


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 17, 2011)

I do hope they do well with Season 2...well enough to warrant a Season 3. Readers and fans of the series both anticipate and dread what happens there.

[sblock]I can't wait to see the Red Wedding![/sblock]


----------



## jonesy (Jun 17, 2011)

Raunalyn said:


> --snip--



Dude, use sblock. Your spoiler is showing and it's HUGE.

Just place it inside (sblock) (/sblock) by replacing the ( with [


----------



## Kzach (Jun 17, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Dude, use sblock. Your spoiler is showing and it's HUGE.
> 
> Just place it inside (sblock) (/sblock) by replacing the ( with [




How is Red Wedding a spoiler?

It's not like he said that Tyrion marries Shae and they slaughter all their 'guests' as a political manoeuvre using vile necromantic magic from a book that he discovered whilst staying at the Night's Watch...

...err... oops.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 17, 2011)

Or (spoiler) (/spoiler) for stretches of text. Black color only works for people viewing the page with the black theme in a traditional browser; there's a light colored theme, plus other ways to view the site (like the mobile app).


----------



## jonesy (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm more concerned that next time he posts something really serious, like when Arya kills Jon by mistake.

Edit: you know, it's funny. Any other series you could post stuff like that and people would go "oh, sure". Do it in GoT and it sounds perfectly believable.


----------



## TanisFrey (Jun 17, 2011)

Kzach said:


> I felt he overacted it. Now, Ser Gregor Clegane's horse, *that* was an Oscar worthy performance!



I can see PITA taking a hold of this protesting the oscars next year for its speciesism attitudes.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 17, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Or (spoiler) (/spoiler) for stretches of text. Black color only works for people viewing the page with the black theme in a traditional browser; there's a light colored theme, plus other ways to view the site (like the mobile app).



And the EN Scryer shows all spoilers that aren't sblocked.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jun 18, 2011)

Starman said:


> [sblock]I used to think so, as well, but I've been reconsidering that. If Jon is the son of Rhaegar and Lyanna, then that makes Daenerys his aunt. If Jon is going to be the king, then what will Daenerys do? I can't see Martin marrying them (although I suppose one never knows with him). But Daenerys is such a strong leader, I can't see her playing second fiddle in any way.[/sblock]




I will sblock this just in case
[sblock] I don't think that he would be their child. The Targaryans all seem to have the weird eye color and the silver hair. He may be Lyanna's but I don't think Rhaegar's. Which begs the question, Who is the daddy? Could Robert, be the father and that is the big secret she made Ned promise not to tell. He does have the dark hair and eyes. [/sblock]


----------



## jonesy (Jun 18, 2011)

Taelorn76 said:


> I will sblock this just in case
> [sblock] I don't think that he would be their child. The Targaryans all seem to have the weird eye color and the silver hair. He may be Lyanna's but I don't think Rhaegar's. Which begs the question, Who is the daddy? Could Robert, be the father and that is the big secret she made Ned promise not to tell. He does have the dark hair and eyes. [/sblock]



[sblock]The point about Robert's bastards was that Robert's blood was strong enough to override all other hair colours in his children (dominant gene). If the same applies to the Starks the hair colour wouldn't matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 18, 2011)

*re*

Ned's beheading in the books was something I read and moved on. I wasn't emotionally moved at all. But watching it was much more emotional. Seeing the reaction of his daughters as they watched their father beheaded and the look on Sean Bean's face was very powerful and moving. Sean Bean had a real look of despair on his face and disbelief. 

I think all who have read the books know what the final scene will be next week to make us all want to come back and watch season 2. Intelligent scripting will not allow the series finale to end any other way than the most powerful final scene possible given what we know is going to happen. It will be powerful.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 18, 2011)

jonesy said:


> And the EN Scryer shows all spoilers that aren't sblocked.




Ooh, including stuff that's in [ spoiler ] tags?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 18, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Ooh, including stuff that's in [ spoiler ] tags?



Yes. I did some more checking and even some of the stuff in the sblocks was showing there. I think the only way not to be seen there is to use nested sblocks.



Spoiler



test


[sblock]test2[/sblock]
[sblock][sblock]test4[/sblock]test3[/sblock]

Edit: nope, the scryer sees everything. Spoiler text doesn't seem to work there.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, makes that easier, anyway. If you don't want to be spoiled on anything -- movie, television show, videogame, roleplaying module, outcome of a sporting event, or where babies come from -- don't use the Scryer.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 18, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Well, makes that easier, anyway. If you don't want to be spoiled on anything -- movie, television show, videogame, roleplaying module, outcome of a sporting event, *or where babies come from* -- don't use the Scryer.




Pfft, that's hardly a secret; everyone already knows about the stork.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude, spoilers!


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 18, 2011)

My apologies. Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2011)

Taelorn76 said:


> I will sblock this just in case
> [sblock] I don't think that he would be their child. The Targaryans all seem to have the weird eye color and the silver hair. He may be Lyanna's but I don't think Rhaegar's. Which begs the question, Who is the daddy? Could Robert, be the father and that is the big secret she made Ned promise not to tell. He does have the dark hair and eyes. [/sblock]




[sblock]I have a hard time believing it could be Robert. Would Lyanna have run off with Rhaegar if she didn't have some feelings for him? She is noted as being willful and strong. Also, everyone seems to remember Rhaegar very fondly and as a very moral person. I have a hard time imagining he would have kidnapped Lyanna. [/sblock]


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 18, 2011)

[sblock]It's pretty clear that the Targeryan features of pale skin, light hair and blue eyes are recessive, just as with the Lannisters. The fact that it's mentioned several times how much Jon resembles Ned more than his other children do makes it clear tha the mother is probably Lyanna. And Lyanna would have no reason to hide a child with Robert, she was betrothed to him! They could have fudged the marriage. Thus Jon is probably Rheagars.[/sblock]


----------

